# Tour vom Harz nach Hannover



## Feomatar (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe vor in etwa einer Woche eine Tour von Clausthal-Zellerfeld (Oberharz) nach Hannover zu machen um dort meine Schwester zu besuchen.

Die Strecke ist, wenn man auf Bundesstraßen fährt, 90 - 100km lang. Man fährt bei etwa 550 Höhenmetern los und kommt bei etwa 50 an. 
Für Hin- und Rückfahrt habe ich je einen Tag.

Ich fahre erst seit 3 Monaten Fahrrad, aber seit dem mache ich fast täglich zweistündige Touren, manchmal auch deutlich längere. Allerdings bin ich dabei nie über 60km gekommen (was auch daran liegen kann, dass es bei uns im Gebirge immer große Höhenunterschiede gibt).

Meint ihr die Tour ist für mich machbar?


Hat jemand von euch schonmal eine ähnliche Tour gemacht und kann mir etwas darüber sagen oder mir besondere Wege empfehlen? Ich habe jetzt als Strecke Bundesstraßen rausgesucht, weil alles kleinere eher im Zick-Zack Kurs geht. Eigentlich wären mir Strecken mit weniger/keinem Autoverkehr aber viel lieber.

Feo


----------



## Dethix (13. Oktober 2005)

also ob du es schaffst oder nciht weiss ich leider nciht....aber ich kann dir sagen das direkt an der b6 entlang auch ein radweg geht....und wenn ich mich nciht irre komplett von goslar bis hannover...also bis hildesheim auf jeden fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollibolli (13. Oktober 2005)

von Hildesheim bis Hannover gibt es auch nen Radweg - musst also die gesamte Strecke nicht als Freiwild für die Autofahrer herhalten   

Viel Spass bei deinem Vorhaben


----------



## Feomatar (13. Oktober 2005)

Ah, an sowas hab ich garnicht gedacht.  Bei uns im Harz gibt es neben Straßen fast nie Radwege.   

Ich dachte aber eigentlich daran, über Seesen zu fahren. Das ist laut Routenplaner ~10km kürzer. 
Die Strecke wäre zuerst über die B243 nach Hildesheim und erst von dort über die B6. Weiß jemand ob es da auch einen Radweg gibt?


----------



## Hitzi (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

von Hildesheim bis nach Sarstedt führt ein Radweg und dann kannst du einfach weiter über die Hildesheimer Straße bis zum Aegidientorplatz (auch einfach nur Aegi genannt) durchradeln. Streckentechnisch aber total unschön. Aber der kürzeste Weg.   

In Hildesheim dürftest du aber Probleme mit den Bundesstraßen bekommen. Da gibt es einige Tunnel und Schnellstraßen. Aber da sind bestimmt Radwege nach Hannover ausgeschildert.

Falls du aber denken solltest, dass du nur bergrunter fährst, stimmt dies nur teilweise. Zwischendurch gibt es einige kleine Hügellandschaften zu überwinden. Und bei ca. 100 Km darf man dies nicht so einfach unterschätzen. Ich bin auf deine Berichterstattung gespannt.

Viel Spaß und Kette rechts !


Hitzi


----------



## Hellfish (13. Oktober 2005)

Feomatar schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke wäre zuerst über die B243 nach Hildesheim und erst von dort über die B6. Weiß jemand ob es da auch einen Radweg gibt?


Entlang der B6 ist es nicht gerade schön. Als ich noch in/bei Hannover gewohnt habe, bin ich häufiger mal nach Hildesheim geradelt. 
Ein schöner und fahrradfreundlicher Weg wäre südwestlich an Hildesheim vorbei zu fahren, am Blaupunktwerk vorbei durch Sorsum, Barnten und Giften und dann weiter durch Ruthe, Heisede, Gleidingen und Rethen, um dann an der Leine und am Maschsee lang direkt in die hannöversche Innenstadt zu fahren. Das sind zwar 5 Kilometer Umweg, dafür hast Du maximal 3 Ampeln.

Ansonsten ist zumindest die Strecke vom Harz nach Hannover gut zu schaffen. Der Rückweg wird härter, da es da "hoch" geht und Du die 100km vom Vortag in den Beinen hast.


----------



## Feomatar (13. Oktober 2005)

Danke schonmal für die ganzen Tipps und Wünsche.  Bericht kommt auf jeden Fall wenn ich zurück bin.



			
				Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> Entlang der B6 ist es nicht gerade schön. Als ich noch in/bei Hannover gewohnt habe, bin ich häufiger mal nach Hildesheim geradelt.
> Ein schöner und fahrradfreundlicher Weg wäre südwestlich an Hildesheim vorbei zu fahren, am Blaupunktwerk vorbei durch Sorsum, Barnten und Giften und dann weiter durch Ruthe, Heisede, Gleidingen und Rethen, um dann an der Leine und am Maschsee lang direkt in die hannöversche Innenstadt zu fahren. Das sind zwar 5 Kilometer Umweg, dafür hast Du maximal 3 Ampeln.


Das ist interessant, ich denke den Weg nehme ich. Die Stadt Hildesheim zu umgehen passt mir sowieso ganz gut. Ich müsste dann aber von der B243 (Seesen - Hildesheim) kommen, weiß jemand ob da ein Radweg lang geht? Konnte bei Google nichts über einen finden, hoffentlich bedeutet das nicht, dass keiner vorhanden ist. 



			
				Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten ist zumindest die Strecke vom Harz nach Hannover gut zu schaffen. Der Rückweg wird härter, da es da "hoch" geht und *Du die 100km vom Vortag in den Beinen hast.*


Ich werde zwischen Hin- und Rückfahrt ein paar Tage in Hannover bleiben, ich denke da werden sich die Beine schon gut auskurieren können.   Notfalls übernachte ich auf dem Rückweg irgendwo.. das sollte nicht soo das Problem sein.


----------



## 1298ep (15. Oktober 2005)

Du kannst auch von Hildesheim am Kanal bis Bolzum, danach am Mittellandkanal weiterfahren bis Hannover.
Von Hildesheim bis zur Vahrenwalder Str. dauert ca. 1Std40.  
Viel Spaß


----------



## Hitzi (15. Oktober 2005)

HiDrive schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch von Hildesheim am Kanal bis Bolzum, danach am Mittellandkanal weiterfahren bis Hannover.
> Von Hildesheim bis zur Vahrenwalder Str. dauert ca. 1Std40.
> Viel Spaß



Dabei aber bitte BEdenken: Am Kanal gibt es keine Schilder    Man weiß also nicht immer wo man man ist. Gerade wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt.


Grüße

Hitzi


----------

